# Videos display an error.



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys I've noticed that every time I record a video after a certain length (I'm not sure of that length though) and I try to play the video using Quickpic or any 3rd party app and it hits that certain length it says:

```
<br />
Sorry, this video cannot be displayed.<br />
```
It then exits that video. If I skip past that point I can still watch it for about 4-5 seconds before it does it again. I'm not sure whether it's my MicroSD card (16GB that came with it) or my phone. I transferred the video to my internal and it does the same thing. Also when I transfer it to my laptop the videos play just fine. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Could be a gov thing or over/under clock setting, I know nothing about the bionic and what can be done as far as tweaking but I have had this before on my dx months back.
> 
> teleported from my wizardry DX


That makes a lot of sense because I'm overclocked at 1.2Ghz High and 1.0Ghz Low using the ondemand governor. Might give that a try thanks.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Could be a gov thing or over/under clock setting, I know nothing about the bionic and what can be done as far as tweaking but I have had this before on my dx months back.
> 
> teleported from my wizardry DX


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ok nevermind. Back to default clock settings and it still does the same thing... Any other ideas? [/background]


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Possibly ram, its not your card of the phone does the same, or possibly the recording settings but I doubt it since your computer plays it perfectly, hard to say.
> 
> teleported from my wizardry DX


Hmmm. Possibly. Don't know how to test if it is. Also if anyone asks a Factory Reset does nothing for this issue. I've had this problem before I factory reset (for another problem which is fixed) so that rules that out.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> You can try ram manager from the market and see if it makes a difference, if you transfer a video from your computer to the phone, does it play perfectly?
> 
> teleported from my wizardry DX


Yes it does. Although sometimes certain videos will have like distorted colors around the length in the first post. But most of the its perfect.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> I use mobo video player and Vplayer, those seem to work the best IMO
> 
> teleported from my wizardry DX


Will try those. Thanks for using your time to help me.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you stock gingerbread? if not what rom are you on?


----------

